# Bosch Rexroth sps + nc mit codesys v3



## Bensen83 (17 Dezember 2011)

Hallo, ich bin ein S7 programmierer und soll jetzt wahrscheinlich eine bosch sps mit codesys v3 programmieren, welche mit ner bosch nc steuerung agiert. kennt sich da jemand aus? es werden wahrscheinlich 3 achsen, die sich im raum bewegen (Sollen einen Roboter ersetzen). Wie geht man an so eien nc geschichte ran? verfahren die achsen wie bei nem Roboter auf einer Bahn zu einem punkt, oder wie läuft das  
Zusätzlich soll eine klebesteuerung implementiert werden. z.B. ABB hat da ja so was intelligentes, damit die richitge klebemasse zur richtigen zeit am klebeaustritt ist und sich der roboter dem entsprechend schnell bewegt. kennt da jemand ne lösung? also ne formel oder so? gibts da irgendwelche tricks, oder wird das alles über geschwindigkeiten und positionen errechnet?

Danke schon mal


----------



## rostiger Nagel (17 Dezember 2011)

Grundsätzlich würde ich mir nicht zutrauen, irgendeine NC Inbetrieb zu nehmen, wenn ich
nichteinmal definieren kann was dahinter steckt. 
Dann hast du noch nie mit CoDeSys gearbeitet und zusätzlich hast du noch eine unbekannte
die ABB Steuerung. 
Wenn du diesen Auftrag annimmst lehnst du dich ziemlich weit aus dem Fenster. Will deine Firma
wirklich euren Kunden ( wenn da einer hintersteckt ) so etwas zumuten. Ich finde das ganz schön
Wagemutig.


----------



## gloeru (17 Dezember 2011)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> kennt da jemand ne lösung?


Klar, liegt bei mir jederzeit griffbereit in der Schublade! 


Bensen83 schrieb:


> also ne formel oder so?


Meinst du diese hier: E=m*c[SUP]2[/SUP] ?? (Obwohl das c zwischen Genf und Grand Sasso ja nicht mehr so konstan zu sein scheinnt  -> E=m*c(t)[SUP]2[/SUP]


Bensen83 schrieb:


> gibts da irgendwelche tricks


Ja da gibts bestimmt ganz viele, eine wäre z.B. bei ABB und Bosch nach einer Schulung zu Fragen, ein Buch lesen, oder beten...

Fertig Ironie:
Eine NC Maschine, die Roboter-ähnliche Aufgaben übernehmen soll, ist nicht so husch husch mit ein paar Tipps aus diesem Forum lösbar (liegt nicht am Forum! )
Wenn die Erfahrung fehlt, sollte mindesten das Theoriewissen vorhanden sein. (Sagen dir kinematische Transformationen, TCP Tooling Center Point, etc irgendetwas?)
Andernfalls: Finger WEG!


----------



## Bensen83 (18 Dezember 2011)

*Ok*

OK Danke für eure Meinungen. Also Ich habe Elektrotechnik (Automatisierungstechnik) studiert, also sagen mir auch Kinematische Transformationen was. Und auch das Grundwissen ist da. Habe mich vielleicht etwas schlecht ausgedrückt. Aber ich bin mir 100%ig sicher, dass man bei ner INB bestimmt keine Transformationen braucht. Und man kann sich ja jemanden von Bosch zur Hilfe nehmen, werde da ja wahrscheinlich eh ne Schulung machen müssen. Aber in meiner Beruflichen Tätigkeit habe ich schon ziemlich oft mit Reglern, verfahrwegen und Robotern zu tun gehabt und noch nie Transformationen gebraucht ;-)

hatte ja nur mal nachgefrag tob sich jemand auskennt, weil ich noch nie nc gemacht habe, aber gehört habe, dass es recht easy sein soll.


----------



## rheumakay (18 Dezember 2011)

wie sieht denn die stückliste genau aus?steht das schon fest?
ist schon ein Unterschied ob du ne PLC hast der Baureihe MLD, MLCoder MTX ..wie sieht die Kommunikation aus?Sercos II oder III


----------



## bike (18 Dezember 2011)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> es werden wahrscheinlich 3 achsen, die sich im raum bewegen (Sollen einen Roboter ersetzen). Wie geht man an so eien nc geschichte ran? verfahren die achsen wie bei nem Roboter auf einer Bahn zu einem punkt, oder wie läuft das



Ein NC ist keine Robotersteuerung.
Man muss mehr Bewegungscode schreiben, ein teachIn ist bei NC noch? nicht möglich. Auch ist PTP nicht so ganz genau die Stärke einer NC
Man kann sogar 5 Achsen durch den Raum mit einer tollen Genauigkeit fahren, wenn die Mechanik dies mitmacht.

Ich würde mir ein vergleichbares Maschinchen anschauen. 
Dann mir die Programmierumgebung, sowohl PLC als auch NC, anschauen und dann selbst beurteilen, ob das Thema nicht eine Schuhnummer zu groß ist.
Wenn mir dies passieren würde,  würde ich mir einen Fachmann, zumindest für Auslegung der Steuerung  und Projektierung und Programmierung, einkaufen (oder zu Bosch Kollegen im Büro gehen ;-) )


bike


----------



## KGU (21 Dezember 2011)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> ... Aber in meiner Beruflichen Tätigkeit habe ich schon ziemlich oft mit Reglern, verfahrwegen und Robotern zu tun gehabt und noch nie Transformationen gebraucht ;-)...


Du bist ein Scherzkeks... Die Roboter hatten dann mit ziemlicher Sicherheit die Transformation bereits drin. Wenn Du eine Bewegung im Raum fahren willst, wahrscheinlich noch mit X-,Y, und Z-Koordinaten, dann wirst Du eine Transformtion brauchen (dürfte allerdings bei drei Achsen normaler Weise kein Hexenwerk sein). Die Transformation kannst Du sowohl in der SPS implementieren (wenn Du dir das zutraust) oder Du fragst den Hersteller inwieweit man eigene Transformationen hinterlegen kann. Vielleicht hat er ja bereits eine entsprechende Transformation die man nur noch Parametrieren muss.


----------



## KGU (21 Dezember 2011)

Bensen83 schrieb:


> ...verfahren die achsen wie bei nem Roboter auf einer Bahn zu einem punkt, oder wie läuft das...



Wenn man eine Bahnplanung haben möchte ist dies übrigens ein erstes Indiz dafür, dass man eine Transformation braucht . So eine entsprechende Transformation vorhanden ist, wird typischerweise die Bahnplanung der NC verwendet. Das Ganze wird also programmiert in G-Code nach DIN 66025.


----------

